# Anxiety Disorders > Generalized Anxiety Disorder (GAD) >  >  What is your anxiety like today?

## Bear

To understand each level if you want click here

----------


## CeCe

6

----------


## L

1 but it could go up to 8 in a matter of seconds

----------


## Broken

I've gone from 7 to 4 within a few hours, and it is slowly slipping down to 1. After some meditation and reading up on these forums, it has calmed my mind quite a bit. I'm enjoying being able to breathe again.

----------


## CeCe

> I've gone from 7 to 4 within a few hours, and it is slowly slipping down to 1. After some meditation and reading up on these forums, it has calmed my mind quite a bit. I'm enjoying being able to breathe again.



:] So glad this forum is helping you! I love how kind people are here. I deffo hope you stick around.

----------


## Anteros

5.  Today's kind of a rough day.

----------


## Anteros

> 



Danke!  ::):   :Hug:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

It started as a 5 but I'm fine (2) now that my day is over. Plus I was medicated. I'll be a zero when I sleep! The only part of my day when I am completely at peace. Thankfully I only have nightmares once in a blue moon.

----------


## Koalafan

About a 2 right now  ::):

----------


## Dill

My anxiety is a 4-5 right now.

----------


## MrQuiet76

i've been at 7 most of the day today, and that's probably the 2nd highest its ever been

----------


## WineKitty

Not too bad but I have been somewhat depressed from sitting around the house due to an injury and not able to do much. :/

----------


## WintersTale

It was at 8 about 45 mins ago, but it's gone down to a 2.

----------


## Rawr

8 without medication. 
5 to 6 with medication.

----------


## Broken

I have a 7 right now, close to an 8. Trying to calm myself down.

----------


## WintersTale

It's at a 2 right now.

----------


## Anteros

5.  

Meh!

----------


## Jason

6

----------


## sanspants

About a 6. 

I go to work at 11:00PM and my boss is there right now. She's a fruit loop and I never know what to expect from her.

----------


## orange

My anxiety is a 8, I am taking a cake in for a coworker's birthday and I am nervous about possibly being the only one who remembered her birthday and what other people will say about it.  I suspect some people will be mad because I didn't remind them about her birthday but she told people about her birthday 2 weeks ago so if they didn't remember that is their problem.

----------


## L

This morning about a 7 - was getting my car done and wore new clothes that I was unsure of

This evening I had no anxiety at work even though there was a party on in the nursing home and I had to be real sociable, I am proud of how well I handled myself!

----------


## L

This morning about a 7 - was getting my car done and wore new clothes that I was unsure of

This evening I had no anxiety at work even though there was a party on in the nursing home and I had to be real sociable, I am proud of how well I handled myself!

----------


## onawheel

went from a waking up good to spazzing out after breakfast x_x ...then spacing out up until my therapy session. I think I just got stressed a bit thinking about how today would go... but at least it's over for another week. it's all chill for the rest of the day B]

----------


## Anteros

> I'm a five moving toward a six right now. Many stresses I'm dealing with. At this point I find it very difficult to act, to write, to take action. So many second guesses. I'm sure I'll regret this later.



 :Hug: 

Just remember, your old boss had a lot of confidence in you for good reason - you're good at what you do!

----------

